# left chest/heart logo



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips or gadgets for the placement of left chest / heart logos. I read the threads on placement of the full front designs without a good centerline on the t-shirt and was wondering if yall had any tips on the small design. I printed a picture and instructions from another forum for building a white board slanted thingy (thingy is a technical term) but can't find it to save my life and going back through the zillions of posts on that forum doesn't seem like a good option. I've avoided screen printing heart logos because I haven't found a way to set it up with up making myself nuts. Today I totally lost my mind and agreed to do some (lots). Now I need advice/help.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Well we used to burn the image in the upper right hand side of the screen so it's roughly in the correct position. Then just put on a shirt and mark with a piece of tape where you want the logo, put the shirt on the pallet like normal and register the logo to the tape. Then just load each shirt in the same position. You might have to make small adjustments in the loading if your shirt sizes vary considerably.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Do you have an extra screen / color on your press after you setup the design? I have helped some people use an extra screen and draw on it where the design will fall. Then, they put an adhesive backed ruler on each side of the screen or put marks on the side of the screen. Use these marks to put the bottom of the sleeves to set your pull point. Figure out how far you want to the pull point by measuring where you want the design to be. Sounds like a craft project, but can be effective and very cheap if you have an extra color / screen on your press.

Otherwise, you can use a laser guideline to mark the location of the design on your loading station. This is much faster, but cost more. Check out Screen Printing, Embroidery, Heat Transfer Laser Alignment System – Laser Targeting Systems for more details.


----------



## OneSpeed (Feb 8, 2008)

Just make yourself an "alignment grid". Take a piece of film that fully covers your platten. Mark off every 1" on the film to make a grid pattern. Make the centerline bold, or a different color. Then mark an area for left chest designs. We put ours 2" left of center, and 4" down from the collar. Apply a light spray adhesive to your platten, place the grid, and align the screen. Easy.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm, is the original poster asking where to put the design on his screen or is he asking how he knows when he loads the shirt on the palette that it is in the right position? Seems like there are answers for both of them above now. Maybe I just read his question wrong. If so, ignore my earlier post as it has to do with loading the shirt. Sorry.

Mark


----------



## rtucker (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. Mark, originally my question was about where to put the design on the screen. I certainly appreciated your reply. I like to read what has been successful for other folks, gives me more things to try, less stress .


----------



## frank suttle (Feb 14, 2008)

you want the print to end up over your nipple. the centre of the logo should be 10cm from the centre of the shirt, and approx in line with the armpit. If you had a straight line from the side of the neck rib going down, lining the logo with that should be ok.


----------



## queenVee (Aug 16, 2007)

has anybody tried this... allignment lazer tool.. think some how you can rig something like this and make perfect heat transfers straight level check it out on you tube.. the only thing its in Italin ..
YouTube - Allieneamento grafiche su termopressa


----------



## Kime (Aug 1, 2008)

frank suttle said:


> you want the print to end up over your nipple. the centre of the logo should be 10cm from the centre of the shirt, and approx in line with the armpit. If you had a straight line from the side of the neck rib going down, lining the logo with that should be ok.


I know this is an old thread but I had to respond because in my experience the nipple is exactly where you want it NOT to be. It seems to be an irresistible temptation among some types of guys to give the nipple a tweak if they see a close friend with a logo there. It needs to be a bit above the nipple.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Kime said:


> It seems to be an irresistible temptation among some types of guys to give the nipple a tweak if they see a close friend with a logo there. It needs to be a bit above the nipple.


Ah yes, junior high, I remember it well.


----------

